# My red hair roots do not match the red base color onrest of my hair help!



## rebeccamonroy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been doing red for a quite a few years now. I have never been able to find a hair stylist to get the color that I want VIBRANT ORANGE RED. Finally I found a hair stylist (the owner of the salon) who would mix colors especially for me which NO other stylist had ever done for me before. She worked with me to get me close to the color I wanted... She would use Goldwell color on me, similar colors as to what what of the other hair stylists in the salon used. For the other stylist her hair was even, beautiful and bright. For me it was still not as red as I wanted it and the color just would not stick. Even worse the roots would be bright red which I liked and wanted all over but the red of my hair would come out brown red... the first time she did the Goldwell permanent all over then after every month she would do the Goldwell permanent on the roots (topchic) and the semi permanent (goldwell colorance). Every single time the roots would be a COMPLETELY different color than the rest of my hair and I mean a huge color difference like a line through my hair. When I would complain to people and tell them I get it done in a salon they would all look at me speechless and tell me well I can do it for you it would look better than that. Talk about humiliating... After continuously complaining that the color wasn't red enough and that the color wasn't even (which she said was normal that roots would never look like the rest of the hair because of virgin hair which I know virgin hair gets a little brigher but this was a HUGE difference) she decided to try Redken Hi Fushion (permanent) on my hair all over. This worked so amazing!! For 2-3 months she did Redken Hi Fushion all over (she would mix a little bit of R (red) into the O (orange) dye mix. The last time I went in she used hi fushion on the top only and goldwell colorance color gloss (semi permanent) on the rest of the hair. When I saw the finished product I told her that the roots looked completely different from the rest of the hair. There is huge line across my head with two completely different shades (roots were bright red) (base was dull cooperish brownish). 

I need help, what should I do? Should I continue to do the Hi Fushion all over? ORRRR should I use Redken Hi Fushion on the roots and Redken Shades EQ (semi permanent) on the base. What I would like to do is next time do Hi Fushion all over to get the colors even again. Then the next month to do the Hi Fushion on roots and Shades EQ on the base. The problem with this is I have no idea why the permanents and semi permanents have different colors.... Which shades EQ colors would go with Orange + a little Red Hi Fushion? 

Here are some pictures of my hair color which may help in the decision of what Shades EQ colors I should use. And the Shades EQ Chart is below

 







  The kickers are supposed to be mixed with the other colors, but the other colors aren't even close to what my hair is... I was thinking of either doing just the orange kicker, or mixing the orange kicker with idk the red kicker or one of the regular reddish shades


----------



## DezR (Feb 9, 2014)

it seems like the reason the midshaft to ends of your hair didnt get as vibrant was because maybe you had previous color on your hair. You could try a bleach wash on the darker part of your hair and try to lift you hair to a lighter color and then put a demi-permanent color on to match the brighter red. Just know that using bleach is very damaging and i would definitely go to a professional for that. hope this was helpful :/ im in beauty school and still trying to figure it out for myself because i too have red hair its more of a violet tone red.

check out my youtube beauty channel if you like and are interested in makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

-Dez


----------



## rebeccamonroy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Dez thanks for your response. The base of my hair has been lightened several times already.. I won't bleach it and neither would the lady I went to because its too damaging but if the Hi Fushion all over worked so great I am hopeful that I the redken semi permanent would stick to my hair well since the Hi Fushion did so well unlike any other brands I ever used.. My big question is which Shades EQ colors I should use on my base


----------



## Dreamflame (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey i am not a professional first off but i have been dying my hair and others for years. I also have been dying my hair bright red on and off for years. I have had my hair done in a salon and have bought salon dye aswell. Now after dying my hair with different brands ive concluded that i choose color now on what the fade out color is. Most store or salon color reds will fade out to a brown color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so that maybe why some parts of your hair are brown. It could also be like DezR said and your previous color could be interfeiring. I have black almost brown hair and for when i do not want to bleach it i use Loreal Excellence HiColor for dark hair. It takes my black or brown hair to any red or blonde shade. My personal favorite brand that i always use is Punky Colour. They have so many vibrant shades and no need for developer, they make your hair shiny and the colors always last long and fade wonderful. You can also just easily mix any of their colors together and the colors are always even and bright! You can easily find then at a salon or on amazon. They normally cost me 5-10 dollars. Another brand people love is Manic Panic. If you tried Punky Colour i think you'd like it. Maybe you could buy it and have your stylist do your hair with it? Also don't bleach your hair! Your hair is already beautiful and that would ruin it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> from looking at the colors youve shown, i think mixing red kicker and orange kicker or even yellow kicker would work. I use goldwell colour glow stay red liquid on my damp hair and it keeps the red staying longer also. Also only you know what colors and types you want your hair no one else does , so choose whatever you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> dying hair is a long journey and i hope you find what works for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rebeccamonroy (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Dreamflame thanks for your response. 

4 years ago I had auburn with cooper highlights then it was just brown from growing out, then for a couple of years I would try box red dyes that never worked including L'Oreal Hi Color. Now for the past year even more I have been working with my stylist to attain this red. I've tried manic panic and that did not work either. Really weird because I see other people on YouTube use both Hi Color and Manic Panic and it makes their hair so red!!! But on me it only makes a slight tint of red... I am going to look into Punky color. I am hoping to be able to maintain a really vibrant orange red without looking too fake/clownish. I was looking at Special Effects Hair Color because they are bright but seeing pictures of other people the color looks too clownish for me. 

(As for shampoos I was mixing manic panic in my shampoo as a color depositor in the shower and that only faded my hair oddly.. so then I tried riveting reds color depositing shampoo and that didn't work well for me either. Then I tried Tressa Watercolors and at first I thought it worked well when my hair was vibrant but during week 2 or 3 it started to fade my hair and turn it pinkish (I saw several reviews/complaints about this before I bought it). So now I just use john frieda color safe shampoo. I have always wanted to try the Goldwell Color Glow Stay Red but have always red that its discontinued so I don't want to fall in love with something and in the future not be able to get my hands on it anymore..)


----------



## Dreamflame (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmm maybe they are not staying due to the other colors in your hair. Lots of dyes that are bright or even red work better with a lighter base. Dont bleach your hair at all but maybe your dresser could lighten the ends a bit? Maybe do some light lifting or highlights(just so its a tad lighter) manic panic has never worked on me. Punky colour has always worked it goes on my hair and stays a long time, but it works better with a lighter base color than you want. And the colors are always beautiful. You could also washing the ends more maybe with head and shoulders to get the dye to a lighter colour? Have you heard of color oops? Ive tried it before and it made my head orange but i could put dye over it and it worked. Also before dying hair make shure youve washed it but its a day or two old and do not add hair spray or any type of color keeper to your hair or it will interfeir with the new color you want. Also do you wash your hair everyday? If you dont then yay! But if you do its better for colored hair to be washed every other or every other other day. You can use dry shampoo inbetween aswell and it helps. The color stay i got from amazon! You should look it comes with enough for months and months! Ask your hair dresser what she thinks. Maybe you guys can figure out what works. You can try Punky color or the dye you wish to use. Hope you find what you need!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

